# بقلمى ( موضوع يهمك )



## النهيسى (17 يونيو 2010)

بقلمى 


 "وإذا واحد من الذين مع يسوع مد يده واستل سيفه وضرب عبد رئيس الكهنة فقطع أذنه. فقال له يسوع رد سيفك إلى مكانه لأن كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون."


فقال يسوع لأن كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون

عندما ننظر للآيه وما قبلها وما بعدها لأن كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون نجد أن السيد المسيح له المجد عندما قطع بطرس أذن ملخس عبد رئيس الكهنه 

أخذ يسوع الأذن الى مكانها ثانيه شافيا أياه

وقال لبطرس أرد سيفك الى غمده .. لأن السيف فى الغمد لا يؤثر فى شيئ 
( كأنه غير موجود ) 

كان الغمد يصنع من جلد الحيوانات أو من نحاس ويكون نصل السيف الحاد فى داخل الخمد , وبهذا لكونه فى الغند يكون غير مؤثر 

ثم يقول السيد المسيح له المجد "أتظن أني لا أستطيع الآن أن اطلب إلى أبي فيقدم لي اكثر من اثني عشر جيشاً من الملائكة."
الذين يحاربون بالسيف أصلا كانوا يعتمدون على قوتهم وزواتهم وقدره أياديهم ونفوسهم ووممكن أن يهزموا أذا كان من يحاربهم أقوى منهم ,, أنهم يعتمدون على ذواتهم
لكن من يعتمد على الله فله الغلبه والنصره , وليس بالسيف بل بقوه الرب لهم
يقول الرب أنا هو وليس آخر سواى . حقا أنه القوى المعينومن أتكل عليه لا ينكسر( أذا كان الله معنا فمن علينا ) 

ونرى
فمثلا هل كان يقدر موسى النبى وعصاه وكل شعبه أن يعملوا بأيدهم حتى يشقوا البحر الأحمر,هل كانت لهم القدر على هزيمه جيش فرعون وعجلاته الحربيه 

حقا
الرب يقاتل عنكم وأنتم صامتون معتمدين ليس على أيديكم بل على نعمه الله

كما نرى
  موقف اسطفانوس من اضطهاد اليهود له ورجمه بأيديهم. لم يشتكي ولكنه طلب الغفران لراجميه؟! و  بولس عندما كان مسجوناً؟! الشعب وقتها لم يحتج إنما كانوا يصلون بنفس واحدة حتي حل الله قيود بولس.
كما نرى
هل كان الثلاثه فتيه قادرين على خلاص أنفسهم لكن الرابع الذى هو ملاك الله أرسله لخلاصهم 
لذا يقول الكتاب 
لنكن غير متكلين على أنفسنا بل على الله
ونعود للقديس بطرس

واضح أنه لم يكن يعرف الامور على خقيقتها وظن أنه يدافع عن الرب يسوع 
ولكن يسوع قال له
من أنت حتى تقدر أن تحمينى أنا أضع نفسى بأرادتى وأسلم نفسى للألم وللصلب والموت حتى من أجل خلاص نفوس العالم

السيف  .. هو ذراع بشر وجحد الأنسان لقدرهالله , فأنت قادر على قتل عشره أفراد بالسيف لكن قدره الرب قادره أن تحفظك من ملايين البشر 

اشعياء يوكد لحزقيا الملك ان لا يخف وان الهزيمه اكيده لجيش ابليس سنحاريب الذي قتل منه 185 الف جندي مره واحده ونجا جيش الله هذه هي تعزيه الله لنا
بينما

ألوف من أسرائيل أنكسرت أمام مأتى شخص لماذا !!! لأن الله لم يكن معهم

ويقول الكتاب
  ويل للذين ينزلون إلى مصر للمعونة ويستندون على الخيل ويتوكلون على المركبات لأنها كثيرة وعلى الفرسان لأنهم أقوياء جدا ولا ينظرون إلى قدوس إسرائيل ولا يطلبون الرب

وسؤال يشغلنى 
فى الآيه
عندما قال الرب ( رد السيف الى غمده ) .. فلماذا ترك الرب السيف أصلا مع بطرس

من وجهه نظرى .. ربنا يعطيه حريه الاختيار .. فأعطى الرب له الوصيه بأغماد السيف وبطرس له الحريه فى التنفيذ
كما فعل الرب مع أدم وحواء فى موضوع الشجره ,,, أعطاهم الوصيه 



​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يونيو 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا استاذى بجد

واعتقد الموضوع انت لخصته فى الجمله دى



> عندما  قال الرب ( رد السيف الى غمده ) .. فلماذا ترك الرب السيف أصلا مع بطرس
> 
> من وجهه نظرى .. ربنا يعطيه حريه الاختيار .. فأعطى الرب له الوصيه بأغماد  السيف وبطرس له الحريه فى التنفيذ
> كما فعل الرب مع أدم وحواء فى موضوع الشجره ,,, أعطاهم الوصيه



موضوع فعلا مهم
ويستحق التقييم


----------



## kalimooo (17 يونيو 2010)

طبعاً امر مفروغ منه 

الخالق ليس بحاجة للمخلوق حتى يدافع عنه..

والا اصبحنا كباقي الاديان الرب بحاجة الينا ليستمر..

مرة واحدة الرب طلب مساعدة المخلوق عندما اراد 

ان يتجسد من  سيدتنا ام النور وليس ضعفاً انما ليترك 

لنا كبشر حرية الاختيار والرفض ولو سيدتنا ام النور رفضت

لكان الخالق احترم ارادتها..

جزيل الشكر اخي الغالي

الرب يبارك مجهودك وقلمك..


----------



## عادل نسيم (17 يونيو 2010)

_   أخي الحبيب النهيسي 
شكراً علي كتاباتك الجميلة وإسترسال أفكارك بهذه السلاسة في المواضيع 
وأعتقد أن حكمة المسيح في ترك السيف بيد بطرس لتؤكد لنا أن المسيحية ترفض إستخدام مثل هذا السلاح  وهو درس تعلمناه ولم يذكر الأنجيل أن أحد التلاميذ او القديسين إستخدم السيف حتي في الدفاع عن نفسه
يباركك الرب ويقوى أفكارك ويكللك دائماً بكتاباتك الشيقة 
_​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا استاذنا
وهو بيأكدلي فكري
ان الانسان مخير امام نفسه ولكن امام الله فهو مصير
بمعني الله يترك لنا حرية الاختيار في جميع الامور فلذلك نحن مخيرين
ولكن الله يعلم ماذا سوف نختار لذلك فنحن مصيرين امامه
" هكذا قال الرب.ملعون الرجل الذي يتكل على الانسان ويجعل البشر ذراعه وعن الرب يحيد قلبه "
تسلم ايد حضرتك
ربنا معاك ويباركك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع اكتر من رائع استاذي*
*ميرسي ليك بجد*
*ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## Coptic Man (17 يونيو 2010)

موضوع رائع يا النهيسي

ربنا يباركك

واحب اضيف نقطة تانية ذكر فيها السيف وهي 

[Q-BIBLE]
*ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمْ: «حِينَ أَرْسَلْتُكُمْ بِلاَ كِيسٍ وَلاَ مِزْوَدٍ وَلاَ أَحْذِيَةٍ هَلْ أَعْوَزَكُمْ شَيْءٌ؟» فَقَالُوا: «لاَ». *
*36 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لَكِنِ الآنَ مَنْ لَهُ كِيسٌ فَلْيَأْخُذْهُ وَمِزْوَدٌ كَذَلِكَ. وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ فَلْيَبِعْ ثَوْبَهُ وَيَشْتَرِ سَيْفاً. *
*37 لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتِمَّ فِيَّ أَيْضاً هَذَا الْمَكْتُوبُ: وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ. لأَنَّ مَا هُوَ مِنْ جِهَتِي لَهُ انْقِضَاءٌ». *
*38 فَقَالُوا: «يَا رَبُّ هُوَذَا هُنَا سَيْفَانِ». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «يَكْفِي!». *

*لوقا 22*
[/Q-BIBLE]

التفسير الكتابي

أولاً: في إرساله لهم لم يسألهم شيئًا سوى التخلي عن كل شيء حتى الضروريات ليكون هو سرّ شبعهم والمدبّر لحياتهم الخاصة وعملهم الكرازي، أما الآن وقد حان وقت الصليب وجّه أنظارهم للجهاد، لا ليحملوا سيفًا ويحاربوا به كما ظن التلاميذ، وإنما ليحملوا سيف الإيمان الحيّ العامل بالمحبة. لهذا عندما قالوا له أنه يوجد سيفان، قال لهم: يكفي. وقد حسبوه أنه يقصد السيفين الماديين. 
يشبه *القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم* تصرفِ المسيح هذا أشبه بمدرب السباحة الذي يضع يديه تحت جسم من يدربهم وهم في المياه فيشعروا براحة وثقة، ثم يسحب يديه قليلاً قليلاً فيجاهدوا ويتعلموا. هكذا في البداية لم يحثهم السيد عن الجهاد الروحي، إنما أرسلهم للكرازة محمولين على يديه لا يحتاجون إلى شيء، والآن يسألهم الجهاد الروحي بسيف الروح الحق، ليواجهوا الضيقات ويحتملوا الصلب معه بفرح ولا يتعثروا. 
لم يتركهم السيد المسيح في عوزٍ إلى شيء، بل بفيض أشبع كل احتياجاتهم حين كان معهم بالجسد، والآن لمحبته أراد لهم أن يتركهم ليحمل هو الصليب، ويصيرون كما في عوز، لكي ينعموا بخبراتٍ جديدةٍ وسط العوز والألم. المحبة التي من خلالها عاشوا فترة من الزمن في راحة بلا عوز هي بعينها التي سمحت لهم أن يمارسوا الشركة معه في آلامه. لهذا السبب كما يقول *القديس أنبا أنطونيوس* *الكبير* في رسائله أن الله غالبًا ما يعطي للتائبين في بداية توبتهم تعزيات كثيرة ليرفعهم ويسندهم، لكنه يسمح فينزع هذه التعزيات إلى حين، لكي يجاهدوا وسط الآلام فيتزكون، وينالون تعزيات أعظم من الأولى. ​
*ثانيًا
*: يرى *القديس أمبروسيوس* أن السيف الذي طلب السيد من تلاميذه أن يقتنوه هو "كلمة الله" التي تُحسب كسيفٍ ذي حدين. 
v *"ومن ليس له، فليبع ثوبه ويشترِ سيفًا"* *[36]*. 
لماذا تأمرني يا رب بهذا الشراء، بينما تمنعني من الضرب (مت 26: 52)؟
لماذا تأمرني باقتناء ما تمنعني عن إخراجه من غمده، حتى ولو للدفاع عن النفس؟!
كان الرب قادرًا على الانتقام، لكنه فضل أن يُذبح! يوجد أيضًا السيف الروحي الذي يجعلك تبيع ميراثك لتشتري الكلمة التي تكتسي بها أعماق الروح. 
يوجد أيضًا سيف الألم الذي به تخلع الجسد لتشتري بنفايات جسدك المذبوح إكليل الاستشهاد المقدس... 
ربما يقصد بالسيفين العهد القديم والعهد الجديد، اللذين بهما نتسلح ضد مكائد إبليس (أف 6: 11)، لذا قال الرب "يكفي" حتى نفهم أن التعلم الوارد في العهدين ليس فيهما نقص. 
*القديس أمبروسيوس*
هذا ويرى *القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم* أن هذين السيفين لم يكونا سوى سكينين كبيرين كانا مع بطرس ويوحنا، اُستخدمتا في إعداد الفصح (إن كان قد قُدم يوم خميس العهد). 
*ثالثًا*​*
*​*
*: يلاحظ أن السيد المسيح يحدث التلاميذ عن الجهاد الروحي حالاً بعد مناقشتهم بخصوص أحاديثهم عمن يحتل المركز الأول، وكأنه يريد أن يوجههم إلى الجهاد عوض الانشغال بالكرامات الزمنية. كأنه يقول لهم أنه ليس وقت لطلب المجد، وإنما للصراع ضد عدو الخير، والجهاد لحساب الملكوت، وكما يقول *القديس يوحنا* *كاسيان* إننا الآن في وادي الدموع الذي يعبر بنا إلى الأمجاد الأبدية. 
v بينما كانوا يتشاحنون فيما بينهم من يكون الأكبر، قال لهم: أنه ليس وقت الكرامات إنما هو وقت الخطر والذبح. انظروا، أنا سيدكم أُقاد للموت البشع، مُحتقرًا من العصاة! 
*الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس*
*رابعًا*: إذ حلّ وقت آلامه وصلبه، تحدث عن السيف لكي يهيئ أذهانهم لما سيحل به من أتعاب، فلا تكون مفاجئة لهم. 
*خامسًا*​*
*​*
*: بلا شك وجود سيفين في أيدي أثنى عشر صيادًا لا يساويان شيئًا أمام جماهير اليهود وجنود الرومان القادمين للقبض عليه، خاصة إن كان السيفان مجرد سكينتين، حتى إن كانا سيفين حقيقيين فإن هؤلاء الصيادين بلا خبرة في استخدام السيوف، لهذا يرى البعض أن كلمة السيد المسيح "يكفي" إنما ترجمة للكلمة العبرية "دَييّر" التي كان معلمو اليهود يستخدمونها ليسكتوا بها جهالة بعض تلاميذهم. وكأن السيد المسيح أراد أن يسكت تلاميذه الذين انصرفت أفكارهم إلى السيف المادي لا سيف الروح. 

ولا احب ان اضيف شئ علي تعاليم ابائي القديسين​ 
شكرا حبيبي النهيسي الرب يبارك قلمك​


----------



## elamer1000 (17 يونيو 2010)

*الف شكر على الموضوع الجامد ده*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*

*+++*​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (18 يونيو 2010)

*طبعا الموضوع موجهة ضدي ردا علي موضوعي
عموما ماشي
لا اعتقد ان هذا قصد المسيح والا لقال لة تخلص منة فما فائدة سيف في الجراب!!
هل في الجراب ليس لة فائدة كما تقول؟ ولكن اليس من الافضل القائة والتخلص منة؟
ما جدوي الاحتفاظ بالسيف؟ للشكل العام ولا برستيج؟!!​*


----------



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا استاذى بجد
> 
> واعتقد الموضوع انت لخصته فى الجمله دى
> 
> ...




شكرا جدا للمرور الرائع الرب يبارككم


----------



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> طبعاً امر مفروغ منه
> 
> الخالق ليس بحاجة للمخلوق حتى يدافع عنه..
> 
> ...




شكرا جدا للمرور الرائع والتعليق

 الرب يبارككم


----------



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _   أخي الحبيب النهيسي
> شكراً علي كتاباتك الجميلة وإسترسال أفكارك بهذه السلاسة في المواضيع
> وأعتقد أن حكمة المسيح في ترك السيف بيد بطرس لتؤكد لنا أن المسيحية ترفض إستخدام مثل هذا السلاح  وهو درس تعلمناه ولم يذكر الأنجيل أن أحد التلاميذ او القديسين إستخدم السيف حتي في الدفاع عن نفسه
> يباركك الرب ويقوى أفكارك ويكللك دائماً بكتاباتك الشيقة
> _​




شكرا جدا للمرور الرائع الرب يبارككم


----------



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا استاذنا
> وهو بيأكدلي فكري
> ان الانسان مخير امام نفسه ولكن امام الله فهو مصير
> بمعني الله يترك لنا حرية الاختيار في جميع الامور فلذلك نحن مخيرين
> ...




شكرا جدا للمرور الرائع الرب يبارككم​


----------



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع اكتر من رائع استاذي*
> *ميرسي ليك بجد*
> *ربنا يعوضك*​




شكرا جدا للمرور الرائع الرب يبارككم
​


----------



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2010)

coptic man قال:


> موضوع رائع يا النهيسي
> 
> ربنا يباركك
> 
> ...




شكرا جدا للمرور الرائع

والأضافه

 الرب يبارككم


----------



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2010)

elamer1000 قال:


> *الف شكر على الموضوع الجامد ده*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*
> 
> *+++*​




شكرا جدا للمرور الرائع 
الرب يبارككم


----------



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2010)

coptic_knight قال:


> *طبعا الموضوع موجهة ضدي ردا علي موضوعي
> عموما ماشي
> لا اعتقد ان هذا قصد المسيح والا لقال لة تخلص منة فما فائدة سيف في الجراب!!
> هل في الجراب ليس لة فائدة كما تقول؟ ولكن اليس من الافضل القائة والتخلص منة؟
> ما جدوي الاحتفاظ بالسيف؟ للشكل العام ولا برستيج؟!!​*


أولا شكرا لمروركم الكريم جداا

سلام ونعمه

ثانيا فليعلم الرب أنا لا أقصدك أو غيرك

أنا بوضح وجهه نظرى ورأيي  وكل واحد حسب أفكاره

وأنا بحترم رأيك ورأى الجميع بكل أمانه

وبحترم كل شخص فى المنتدى 

لكن أنا ذكرتها من قبل الخلاف لا يفسد أبدا المحبه



أكرر شكرى ليكم


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

> من وجهه نظرى .. ربنا يعطيه حريه الاختيار .. فأعطى الرب له الوصيه بأغماد السيف وبطرس له الحريه فى التنفيذ
> كما فعل الرب مع أدم وحواء فى موضوع الشجره ,,, أعطاهم الوصيه


 
بالفعل هذه هى اجابه سؤال 
الرب اعطى له حريه التصرف والاختيار وله ان يختار الصواب 
اى الصح ولكن بطرس اختار ان يضرب بالسيف 
الذى نتعلمه من هذا 
ان الله اعطانا تعاليمه الساميه 
تعاليمه الصحيحه وايضا اعطانا حريه الاختيار 
ان نكون معه او نكون مع غيره 
محبته المسيح لنا عظيمه فهو يعطينا الحل السليم اولا 
وبعد ذلك يقول لنا لكم حريه الاختيار 
فيجب علينا ان تختار الصالح والحل السليم 
لكى نستطيع ان ننفذ تعاليم المسيح 
رووووعه يا النهيسى بجد 
شكرا ليك على الموضوع
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 يونيو 2010)

الصديق بهنسى دائما يعطنا معلومات مفيدة لك الشكر


----------



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> بالفعل هذه هى اجابه سؤال
> الرب اعطى له حريه التصرف والاختيار وله ان يختار الصواب
> اى الصح ولكن بطرس اختار ان يضرب بالسيف
> الذى نتعلمه من هذا
> ...




مرور جميل جدا ورااااائع

أشكركم جدااااا

سلام ونعمه​


----------



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> الصديق بهنسى دائما يعطنا معلومات مفيدة لك الشكر


مرور راااائع


شكرا ,, سلام الرب معاكم​


----------



## zama (18 يونيو 2010)

شكراً لتعبك ..

سيتضح كل شئ بوقته ..

نتمنى أن لا تعاتبوا الرب لعدم تدخله في دور هو فى الأساس دوركم ..


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (18 يونيو 2010)

استاذى الغالى موضوع فعلا بجد يستحق أعلى تقييم
ربنا يباركك 
موضوع جميل وله معنى ويهمنا كلنا فعلا 
ميرسى كتير لتعبك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (18 يونيو 2010)

موضوع اكثر من راااااااائع
يستحق اجمل تقييم
مرسي ليك يا استاذي 
ربنا يبارك حياتك  ​


----------



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2010)

zama قال:


> شكراً لتعبك ..
> 
> سيتضح كل شئ بوقته ..
> 
> نتمنى أن لا تعاتبوا الرب لعدم تدخله في دور هو فى الأساس دوركم ..


أخى الغالى شكرا مروركم الرائع جداا


----------



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> استاذى الغالى موضوع فعلا بجد يستحق أعلى تقييم
> ربنا يباركك
> موضوع جميل وله معنى ويهمنا كلنا فعلا
> ميرسى كتير لتعبك


الرب يبارك مرورك الرائع جدا شكراا


----------



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع اكثر من راااااااائع
> يستحق اجمل تقييم
> مرسي ليك يا استاذي
> ربنا يبارك حياتك  ​


الرب يبارك مروركم الذوووق جدا جدا

شكراا


----------



## candy shop (18 يونيو 2010)

موضوع راااااااااااااائع اخى النهيسى 

كتاباتك جميله وقيمه 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك 

فى انتظار المزيد
​


----------



## mero_engel (18 يونيو 2010)

موضوع رائع ومهم فعلا يا عزيزي 
لا تواجهون الشر بالشر 
بشكرك علي طرحك للموضوع الرائع
الرب يباركك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 يونيو 2010)

عندما قال الرب ( رد السيف الى غمده ) .. فلماذا ترك الرب السيف أصلا مع بطرس

من وجهه نظرى .. ربنا يعطيه حريه الاختيار .. فأعطى الرب له الوصيه بأغماد السيف وبطرس له الحريه فى التنفيذ
كما فعل الرب مع أدم وحواء فى موضوع الشجره ,,, أعطاهم الوصيه 



*موضوع رائع استاذى 
واكيد الانشان مخير امام اللة اما ان يعيش معه ويسعد بالحياة الابدية او 
يعيش بالخطية ويكون عاييش حياة صعبة 
ميرسى لك كتير
سلام المسيح معك
*​


----------



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااااائع اخى النهيسى
> 
> كتاباتك جميله وقيمه
> 
> ...




شكرا جدااا

للمرور والتشجيع

الرائع جداااا

سلام الرب يســـوع



​


----------



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> موضوع رائع ومهم فعلا يا عزيزي
> لا تواجهون الشر بالشر
> بشكرك علي طرحك للموضوع الرائع
> الرب يباركك​



*
شكرا جدااا

للمرور

الرائع جداااا

سلام الرب يســـوع*



​


----------



## النهيسى (18 يونيو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> عندما قال الرب ( رد السيف الى غمده ) .. فلماذا ترك الرب السيف أصلا مع بطرس
> 
> من وجهه نظرى .. ربنا يعطيه حريه الاختيار .. فأعطى الرب له الوصيه بأغماد السيف وبطرس له الحريه فى التنفيذ
> كما فعل الرب مع أدم وحواء فى موضوع الشجره ,,, أعطاهم الوصيه
> ...



_
شكرا جدااا

للمرور

الرائع جداااا

سلام الرب يســـوع
_


​


----------



## Twin (19 يونيو 2010)

*كوضوع رائع حبيبي روحاني جميل وسلس*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​ 


النهيسى قال:


> فى الآيه
> عندما قال الرب ( رد السيف الى غمده ) .. فلماذا ترك الرب السيف أصلا مع بطرس​
> من وجهه نظرى .. ربنا يعطيه حريه الاختيار .. فأعطى الرب له الوصيه بأغماد السيف وبطرس له الحريه فى التنفيذ
> كما فعل الرب مع أدم وحواء فى موضوع الشجره ,,, أعطاهم الوصيه​



*أما بالنسبة للسؤال هو موضوع أختيار صح *

*بس بالحري هو أختبار وضعه الرب فيه *
*وهو أختبار الحب*
*أينعم أنا أحبك وأتمني أن أقاتل من أجلك ومن أجل أسمك *
*وأحمل السف وأنطلق لأهلك كل من هم يتعدون عليك بالقول والفعل*
*ولأحرر الأرض من الكفرة*
*ولكن من أجل وصيتك وقولك*
*سأحتمل وأنا ذو ثقة أنك ستتمجد *

*فمن أجل أتمام خطة الله العظيمة سأصمت رغماً عني لحبي لك وسأحتمل تألمك من أجلي وأهانة أسمك وكلي ثقة فيك أنك ستتمجد *
*اليوم سأبكي فأنا حزين عليك ولكن غداً سأفرح بك لتمجد ولن يعود للحزن مكان*

*سأصمت أنا وسأصبر لتتكلم أنت وتتمجد*​


----------



## happy angel (20 يونيو 2010)

*
 (فقال له يسوع رد سيفك إلى مكانه.لان كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون.) (مت18: 11). أذن من هذه الواقعة ومن هذه الآية نعرف أن المسيح لم يكن يقصد أبدا السيف بمعناه المادي ذلك المعدن اللامع ذو النصل الحاد الذي به مقبض ويخرجون به إلى الحروب. بل لابد أنه كان يقصد سيفا آخر
المسيح له المجد عندما كان مع تلاميذه بالجسد، لم يكونوا يحتاجون هذا السيف لأنهم كانوا في حمى الكلمة الحقيقي والسيف الحقيقي، ولم يكونوا أبدا في احتياج للكلام مع الفريسيين، لأن المسيح كان يتكلم عنهم. ولكن متى أرتفع المسيح عنهم، أصبح لزاما على التلاميذ أن يتسلحوا بالمسيح ولا يعوزهم كيس ولا مزود، بل يبيعوا كل مالهم ويتبعوه، تمام كالإنسان الذي باع كل ماله وأشترى حقلا لأنه علم أن بالحقل جوهرة ثمينة.

السيف واحد لنا جميعا. أنه المسيح، كلمة الله، السيف الذي يفصلنا عن خطايانا، الذي به نفصل عن شركة الظلمة والذي به نجاهر بالحق كمن يحمل سيفا. أنه السيف الذي به نتسلح وهو ذاته الذي وضع على أصل الشجرة.

ميرسى اخى العزيز موضوع جميل
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## النهيسى (20 يونيو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> عندما قال الرب ( رد السيف الى غمده ) .. فلماذا ترك الرب السيف أصلا مع بطرس
> 
> من وجهه نظرى .. ربنا يعطيه حريه الاختيار .. فأعطى الرب له الوصيه بأغماد السيف وبطرس له الحريه فى التنفيذ
> كما فعل الرب مع أدم وحواء فى موضوع الشجره ,,, أعطاهم الوصيه
> ...



مرور كله ذوق

شكرا الرب يبارككم

​


----------



## النهيسى (20 يونيو 2010)

twin قال:


> *كوضوع رائع حبيبي روحاني جميل وسلس*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​
> 
> 
> ...



شكرا للمرور الغالى والتوضيح الرائع

سلام الرب يسوع

​


----------



## النهيسى (20 يونيو 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *
> (فقال له يسوع رد سيفك إلى مكانه.لان كل الذين يأخذون السيف بالسيف يهلكون.) (مت18: 11). أذن من هذه الواقعة ومن هذه الآية نعرف أن المسيح لم يكن يقصد أبدا السيف بمعناه المادي ذلك المعدن اللامع ذو النصل الحاد الذي به مقبض ويخرجون به إلى الحروب. بل لابد أنه كان يقصد سيفا آخر
> المسيح له المجد عندما كان مع تلاميذه بالجسد، لم يكونوا يحتاجون هذا السيف لأنهم كانوا في حمى الكلمة الحقيقي والسيف الحقيقي، ولم يكونوا أبدا في احتياج للكلام مع الفريسيين، لأن المسيح كان يتكلم عنهم. ولكن متى أرتفع المسيح عنهم، أصبح لزاما على التلاميذ أن يتسلحوا بالمسيح ولا يعوزهم كيس ولا مزود، بل يبيعوا كل مالهم ويتبعوه، تمام كالإنسان الذي باع كل ماله وأشترى حقلا لأنه علم أن بالحقل جوهرة ثمينة.
> 
> ...



تعليق جميل جدا جدا

الرب يكون معااكم

شكرا للمرور الرااائع جداا
​


----------

